
Rhode Island students who owe lunch money get jelly sandwiches until debt paid - smacktoward
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/students-rhode-island-who-owe-lunch-money-will-only-get-n1002901
======
mimixco
What is this, _The Handmaid 's Tale?_ Someone under 18 cannot have debt. The
people over 18 who thought of this plan should be in jail.

